# Anyone been affected by the new HTLV rule?



## AlwaysHopeful2010 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering if there was anyone else on this site who has found the road to conceiving through fertility treatment made more complicated by a positive HTLV screen? (NB this is _not _ HIV). My DH is a carrier while I am not, and so far have not come across anyone else who may be in our position.

We have been told to obtain a referral to Chelsea and Westminster for sperm washing, but as this is a new thing patients using their own eggs/sperm are being tested for, I would like to know about other peoples experiences, if there have been any?  We are also in need of quite complicated treatment which Ch&W does not offer, and so this is just the beginning of a potentially long journey for us 

Thank you for any input you can give, and I wish you all a merry Christmas and New Year!

Hope
x


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends Hope!

I am not personally experienced in the area of treatment you will be having, but I will give you some links on the site that may be useful to you. 

Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Technical Support Guides ~ * CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Clinic Reviews ~ * CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Hope you are able to get some of the answers you are looking for!  

Love fairywings xx


----------



## AlwaysHopeful2010 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you for replying Fairywings, I'll keep looking around  

Hope x


----------

